# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Sand escaping from between pavers

## bristow

My paved area is on a slope and in a heavy rain area, and a lot of sand washes out from between the pavers. I know that there is a product that can be put over the pavers to seal the sand into the gaps but my local Hardware store doesnt have it. They suggested sweeping cement into the cracks on top of the sand and spraying it with a fine mist of water. However this hasnt worked.  
What is the easiest way to stop the sand washing out from between the pavers?

----------


## Ken-67

You need to clear as much of the sand as you can from berween the pavers, then mix the cement and sand together before sweeping it in. Then you can hit it with a fine spray hose

----------


## bristow

Thanks for your reply.  What proportions of sand and cement, or is the premixed stuff Ok to use?

----------


## Ken-67

The premix would probably be fine.

----------


## corneliu

The exact product you are after is called Pavlock.

----------


## davcan

Hi Bristow, 
The other product you can try are the liquid spray on types, this will ensure you have adequate loose sand towards the bottom of your pavement for shear interlock to occur. Using a sand and cement mix may cause calcium carbonate staining to occur. It will also give you a rigid joint, which may crack and cause loose pavers and/or defeats the purpose of your paving being a flexible segmental pavement. This is more important in sloping driveways where you have larger point loads on pavers or softer ground conditions beneath the pavment. 
hope this helps 
davcan Welcome to Marld.com.au

----------

